# Pickled eggs - how long?



## hoggie

Does anyone know how long pickled eggs last please? We have masses of both hen and duck eggs at the moment and I have been threatening to make pickled eggs for about three years now. But every year I leave it too late thinking that doing them laterin the summer would be better - and miss the chance.

So I am thinking do them now, but am not sure how long they would last - any ideas anyone?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## blooba

STORAGE TIME Pickled eggs should be sealed and stored under refrigerated conditions for no longer than 4 to 6 months. It is not recommended that pickled eggs be stored at room temperature for any period of time. From http://www.ncegg.org/Recipes/PickledEggs/tabid/127/Default.aspx


----------



## judylou

Agree only shorten the storage time to 3 months. 

See http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_06/pickled_eggs.html for the guidelines and several recipes.


----------



## hoggie

Only 3 months - so doing them in the summer they won't even last until Christmas? 

Why do they have to stay in teh fridge? Over here we often see a jar of pickled eggs on the counter in teh chip shop or sometimes even in the pub? Surely if they are pickled that is going to stop any bugs?

hoggie


----------



## judylou

Commercially pickled eggs are irradiated during the processing which supposedly can make them safe for non-fridge use for longer periods. But few of us have any way to irradiate foods at home.  And in many cases the jars you see sitting out are made with 15-20% vinegar rather than the 5% vinegar we home canners have access to. The article linked above provides much of the details.


----------

